# Question about using Priceline for a Munich hotel



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

When I planned my ED five years ago, I used a very helpful website that provided actual winning bids for Priceline for a few days in Berlin. While in Munich, we stayed at the Kings Hotel 1st Class. This time, we'd like to stay at a four or five star hotel. Unfortunately, I can't seem to locate the websitesite. Does anyone have any info that would help me?

Also, in using Priceline, I'll have to indicate which section of Munich I want to bid on. Any suggestions here? I'll be arriving in Munich on a Wednesday morning, picking up the car on Thursday morning, and leaving Munich for Italy on Friday morning. Nice restaurants are important, but an active night-life is not. Thanks much.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

www.biddingfortravel.com. A lot of 'Festers like to stay at the Marriotts in the north part of the city.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> www.biddingfortravel.com. A lot of 'Festers like to stay at the Marriotts in the north part of the city.


I just booked 2 nights at the Marriott in January at $70/night on priceline.


----------



## AMIL (Aug 19, 2004)

www.betterbidding.com


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, Chris. That's the one! And, thanks also to Amil. That's a pretty good site, as well.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

When bidding on Priceline for Munich, I always go for City Center South. Usually get the Maritim Hotel, 4* which is convenient (1 block) from the Hauptbahnhof where you can hop on the U/S-Bahn, trolleys, etc. I find it more convenient than City Center North.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

The Renaissance is now closed so in the North you will be bidding on the Marriott down the street. Too bad; I liked he Renaissance better.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Wine-O said:


> When bidding on Priceline for Munich, I always go for City Center South. Usually get the Maritim Hotel, 4* which is convenient (1 block) from the Hauptbahnhof where you can hop on the U/S-Bahn, trolleys, etc. I find it more convenient than City Center North.


Just booked that hotel for June 24th -26th. ($80 per night, got shot down at 70 and 75)
We got the ball rolling for Mrs. sno-duc's 328 ED. We have not got the confirmation e-mail back from BMW, expect it next week. Once things are locked in I'll start a thread, have a few questions ( the usual ones)

How does the Maritim work out wrt using S-1 or S-8 from the airport??


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

chrischeung said:


> www.biddingfortravel.com. A lot of 'Festers like to stay at the Marriotts in the north part of the city.


I use that site to do my research, but that shrew that runs the site......I'd never post any resulting deals I got with the way she tears every poster a new one. She's become infamous on the internet:

http://www.disboards.com/archive/index.php/t-2162813.html

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/archive/t-625154.html

http://theunoriginaldistroublemakersclub.yuku.com/topic/10565


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

sno_duc said:


> Just booked that hotel for June 24th -26th. ($80 per night, got shot down at 70 and 75)
> We got the ball rolling for Mrs. sno-duc's 328 ED. We have not got the confirmation e-mail back from BMW, expect it next week. Once things are locked in I'll start a thread, have a few questions ( the usual ones)
> 
> How does the Maritim work out wrt using S-1 or S-8 from the airport??


Both the S1 and S-8 stop at the Hauptbahnhof. You can catch either one from the airport. First come, first served as they both go to the same location.

Buy a family ticket (for up to 5 people) which will take you to the hotel, but will be good for the entire day for free U-bahn/trolley throughout the city the same day. It's the cheapest way to go for even 2 people.

Hotel is about a block away from the train station.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

dkreidel said:


> The Renaissance is now closed so in the North you will be bidding on the Marriott down the street. Too bad; I liked he Renaissance better.


Closed permanently? I've stayed there several times, not only for ED's. Convenient access via U-bahn or Lufthansa shuttle, great breakfast cafe on the corner. Hopped to stay there again, going to hit priceline tomorrow for my next month trip to Munich.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

skier said:


> Closed permanently? I've stayed there several times, not only for ED's. Convenient access via U-bahn or Lufthansa shuttle, great breakfast cafe on the corner. Hopped to stay there again, going to hit priceline tomorrow for my next month trip to Munich.


It appears to be permanent. It's not showing up at all on the Marriott website and you'd think they'd at least indicate the closure was temporary for refurbishment.

I stayed there two years ago, not a bad hotel for the price line $70 rate (Clean, Quiet, & Safe). Like you, I liked the easy access to the U-bahn, the bakery, and the italian restaurant several blocks away (Grissini). Just note exactly the property that I think of when I consider it was a Renaissance branded hotel.

That hotel had the absolutely oddest layout. To get to our fourth floor room, we had to take an elevator to the second floor, walk all the way down a very long hallway to the edge of the building to take an elevator to the fourth floor, and then walk halfway back across the building to our room.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

skier said:


> Closed permanently? I've stayed there several times, not only for ED's. Convenient access via U-bahn or Lufthansa shuttle, great breakfast cafe on the corner. Hopped to stay there again, going to hit priceline tomorrow for my next month trip to Munich.


Yep. It is currently being refurbished and will re-open soon (may have re-opened) as another brand. I had a drink in the Renaissance bar the day they closed last month. The Marriott is only 150 yards further down the same side street.

Dick


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Found it, it has a new name, and likely new hands. It's called Pullman Munich, ranked 4* by Priceline (as before), with a rate of $84 as of today.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Bimmer


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

I stayed at both the Marriott North and the Renaissance on my ED trip and got great prices at both hotels through Priceline. But I stayed at the Hilton close to the city center last month when I was in Munich for a couple of days and found that that was very convenient for most of the things that I wanted to do.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Just got 2 nights for $60 in March at the Marriott Munich. First bid - so some may get it lower than that. I haven't a rate this low for years - I think the lowest I've paid ever is $55.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

What a great deal! So you bid $60 on any hotel with 4* under City Center North and you got the Munich Marriott? I'm surprised it didn't give you one of the other three, all of which are cheaper. How does that happen?

Mikla


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Which other 3? My theory is the recent weakness in the Euro.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

When I choose City Center North and 4*, these are the Priceline results:

Munich Marriott Hotel
8.6out of 10 from 184 guest reviews »
Munich (City Center North)
$200 per night

Pullman Munich (Ex. Renaissance)
7.6out of 10 from 156 guest reviews »
München (City Center North)
$84 per night

Innside Premium Munchen Parkstadt Schwabing 3 rooms left at this price
10out of 10 from 1 guest reviews »
Munich (City Center North)
Freebies: Free Internet
$184 per night

Sheraton Munich Arabellapark Hotel
8.8out of 10 from 16 guest reviews »
Munich (City Center North)
$120 per night


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

The available hotels between bidding and straight reservations are different. Recently, I think only the Marriott has been available for bidding.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

How do you know that? When you bid, it doesn't tell you what you're bidding on except it asks for the bid, area and number of stars. Granted, I'm a real newbie to this Priceline thing.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Those aren't on the list of hotels reported - http://biddingfortravel.yuku.com/topic/49232/GERMANY-HOTEL-LIST#.TxTkApjyx94


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

Three of the four are posted at www.biddingfortravel.com:

4 Star 
Munich Marriott (obviously)
Renaissance Munich (now the Pullman)
Sheraton Munich Arabellapark

So should I bid and just hope I get the Munich Marriott? I've got Marriott points for four nights, but I need five nights there.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

You also need to look at recent wins. Did you look at Marriott rewards? 5 night awards are the same as 4 nights. And if you are gold or platinum, breakfast is free.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

Munich Marriott is a category 5, so 100,000 points gets me five days but I have 86,000 points. So I'm a day short. I was looking at your success as the recent win. I should find more?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

4 days is also 100,000 points.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

Duh! You're right. No more drinking while posting!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

You can mix and match. Redeem 3 nights with points, then buy 2 nights via priceline bidding.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

That's what I want to do, but I don't want to change hotels. Hence the questions about whether my chances are good to get the Munich Marriott on Priceline. Guess I have to decide if it's worth the gamble.


----------



## jnmit12 (May 4, 2007)

Your chances are high of getting the Marriott. I just booked 2 rooms for 3 nights @ $62.00.each in late Feb. Have stayed there for as little as $50 before - always through priceline. At that price, book the room (regardless of the hotel) and keep the points for more expensive location some other time.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

I just booked two nights for $60. Gonna try for the rest of the week too, as you suggest, using miles isn't worth it if I can get such a great rate.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you, chrischeung and jnmit12! You guys are great, helped out a real Priceline newbie. I am now set for the week at the Munich Marriott. The last night I want to say at the Airport Kempinski Hotel. Has anyone been able to successfully bid on that one?


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm really frustrated! I've been trying since I first started this post to get anything (4 star or better) in Munich City Center North or City Center South . I'm up to $115 with no luck. Perhaps it's the specific dates that is the problem. I'm looking for April 18-20, and there's some sort of industrial or technical fair going on then. Or, maybe I should just wait until closer to April, and try again.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

HWF - Yes I believe there is a large industrial equipment trade show that weekend in April (I googled it and I believe it is called Bauma). The only reason I remember this is I did my 2010 ED in April, got stuck in Munich because of the Icelandic volcano, and hotel rates went through the roof (Combined impact of stranded passengers and trade show guests).


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mikla said:


> Thank you, chrischeung and jnmit12! You guys are great, helped out a real Priceline newbie. I am now set for the week at the Munich Marriott. The last night I want to say at the Airport Kempinski Hotel. Has anyone been able to successfully bid on that one?


I'd be interested to know this as well. Just booked the Marriott for my other 3 nights.

I asked for a 5 star in the MUC Airport area, it came back with there were rooms available but not for the price I listed. For the night that I'm looking at the listed rate on priceline is $193, and I went for $135. I guess I was feeling confident from the great deal I got on the Marriott.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

Did you get the hotel? I've bid up in $5 increments from $100 to $120. Nothing yet.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

No, I had to stop at $135. I ran out of free rebids. How many times were you able to bid?


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Mikla said:


> Duh! You're right. No more drinking while posting!


That would pretty much eliminate my postings.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

You ran out of free bids? I'm new at this, but I thought as long as you waited 24 hours between each bid, you could continue to bid ad infinitum. :dunno:


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

You're right, I just started bidding today. I did MUC Airport first and then added the South Zone (since it has no 5 star properties). I'll be back on tomorrow morning to bump up the amount a little. Have you checked what the list amount is the night you are looking for? I think I may go up to 150+ tomorrow.

I'm wondering if we could try MUC Airport with City Center South, given the only other 5 star is Le Meridien and I highly doubt they would accept 150 or even participate in the bidding feature.

Update: I quit bidding, the weather has changed from sunny and 40 to snowing and 25. I'll be dropping the car off earlier than planned, so I just added a night to my Marriott reservation. Good luck with your attempt though! I stopped at $145 if that helps the guessing game.


----------

